# Chicken Arepas



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

My cousin married a feller from Columbia so we exchange cooking stuff from time to time. He introduced me to Arepas. Corn meal pancakes? Best I can describe them. I threw some chicken breasts in the pressure cooker with some green peppers and a whole jar of chimichurri sauce. Shredded the chicken and stuffed it into the arepa. Pretty dang good.:thumbup:


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice, my second wife was from venezuela. I used to eat them every day. My favorite is stuffed with tuna salad or deviled ham!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chimichurri will stay with you for awhile....my whole downstairs reeks of it. It was good but not sure I can deal with the aroma lasting this long.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I need some of that. Glad you're getting some diversity in your life.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Splittine said:


> I need some of that. Glad you're getting some diversity in your life.


I'm trying to branch out before someone accuses me of having "BGE" privilege.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Idput a massive hurtin on that spread!


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have travelled to Colombia and arepas were served with nearly every meal....I love them. The pics of yours look awesome! Thanks for posting!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

recipe?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

smooth move said:


> recipe?


Just this stuff and water. Fried up in vegetable oil. Chicken was tossed in the pressure cooker with a jar of pre made chimichurri.

Supposedly there's a better brand called PAN, but I couldn't find it. Said this will work.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

You can buy harina PAN at publix!! Makes a big difference


----------

